# Finding an advert song



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey guys,

This is really bugging me .. im trying to find a song in a advert that advertises "The Great British Year"

It has the lyrics "The wind and the rain" i think. I have tried searching the internet the last half hour and even looked on TV Ad Music with no luck.

Anyone any idea?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't find an advert to see what you mean by 'the great British year, 

Got a link or anything to the ad?


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

If you've a smartphone try shazam app next time it's on


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

+1 for shazam


----------



## Vroomfondel (Oct 19, 2012)

The trailer I've seen had this as the music, not sure if it's the same one.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Vroomfondel said:


> The trailer I've seen had this as the music, not sure if it's the same one.
> 
> Roddy Woomble - A New Day Has Begun - YouTube


Thats it!!!


----------

